# Quiet Generator portable



## foocindy (Apr 29, 2017)

I find what I read confusing. So any gentlemen out there, please help. If you ask me what car I drive and I will tell you its a red car. haha So Let's get started. I am looking for a QUIET generator to power my 2 electric hot plate at the same time. One is a single hob 1000w or sometimes I may use one that is 1500w, and the other is a double hob 1000w and 1500w. I need this when I sell hot food at at Flea MArket / Fete. I will probably do this once a month. When these are turned on, they will be at min heat, to keep warm. I dont need high heat to cook....well maybe sometimes on the single hob (1500w).. medium to heat quicker. What is best brand to buy? Should I choose one that is an electric start? or pull cable. Will a 2000w generator be suffice for me to run the single + double hob at SAME time, without me blowing up anything and I am left with no electricity.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

From the sounds of it, you could have both going simultaneously, then 3000W would handle the job for you. As for a "quiet" generator, that's almost an oxymoron, but the Inverters are extremely quiet compared to the others. Since your going to have this working while doing business, I would look at the Honda 3000 Inverter; it has wheels, which would make it easy to move around, and it is very reasonable on gas.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Agree with RonJ, to broaden your search, you might look at gensets intended for campers as they're designed to be quieter. I found your description a bit confusing as to the hotplates or loads you'll be using, if I read correctly, could be 4,000 watts needed. To ask the obvious question, why not use a propane stove which should do everything you want and eliminate hauling around a genset, gas or propane fuel and worrying about whether it'll start, etc?


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

3000 Honda would be my choice. That should give you what you want as far as your needs are concerned and it is very quiet compared to most. Sips the gas and runs reliably for a long time. My friend has one and it's very quiet.


----------



## Tom Burns (Apr 24, 2017)

I'd use a pair of 2000 watt sets hooked up in tandem. A margin of error, then. If Champion equipment is selected, the savings would be significant.


----------



## foocindy (Apr 29, 2017)

Dear Exmar, I dont know if I need 4000w, if I will only have the knobs turned to min, to keep food warm, not have knob turn to high to cook. Also if its a windy day, its difficult to keep flame on my propane stove at low, would it not?

Thank you, Mr. Handyman 1957.


----------



## gregjohnson (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm still searching for one, honestly i've searched many reviews on what the best way is to get some electricity without make too much noise. Any suggestions?


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Exmar has the best solution, use a propane fired cooker and get a free standing shield for the wind.
Instant heat, no noise, and a small tank to move around.
Then if you need power, get a quiet Honda.
Easy start and reliable.
You get what you pay for.
You have obviously given this a lot of thought, now take the advice of the forum.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

gregjohnson said:


> I'm still searching for one, honestly i've searched many reviews on what the best way is to get some electricity without make too much noise. Any suggestions?


so greg what is your application?
home, camping, emergency power, job site power.
and what will you be powering? 
we need the total watts and voltage on that one.
so if you are 120 vac on some things put that in one category,
and if you are 240 vac like in a well pump or ac units but that in another category.
lots of home work there! lol
welcome to the group!


----------

